# Meet Bob the Butcher



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's my latest prop. Chief butcher of the SWEENEY TODD MEAT MARKET, Gourmet meats cut to order.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's nasty! Got a closer pic of his face?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh he is cool. The slow motion of the knife going up and down looks really creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'll become a vegetarian now


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job ... should turn a few people (like Roxy) to quit eating meat now!  LOL


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hee hee hee hee hee


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

oooh I like, I like!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Bob is pretty darn cool.A nice prop you have there.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is sooo cool!! Awesome job Doc!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. Nice motion and "make up"


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

That's cool. More pics please..!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Can i place an order with Bob the Butcher?!! Nicely Done!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats awesome! you should make him hold human intestine sausage


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking great. I might have let the arm fall down and chop and return slowly, but it looks good either way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done! A very creepy butcher. Can we see the motor setup? A wiper motor I am guessing?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like this guy. I think you got the speed perfect. He is creepy.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

good job --i agree more pics, need to see what makes him tick


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Ha! he's awesome! Put me down for a dozen pies!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Nicely done! A very creepy butcher. Can we see the motor setup? A wiper motor I am guessing?


Here's a link to a thread that shows the mechanics. I used a little air vent motor. I think that they're much easier to use than a wiper motor (although I'll admit to never having used one.) I did have to add a deadman weight to help lift the arm once I got the prop finished. It worked fine with just the PVC arm but need some help after I added the hand, glove and knife.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18654


----------



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Well done! Now I'm getting hungry... perhaps a brain burger will satisfy my bloodlust.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Might not be the next Food Network star but he's one nasty butcher dude!


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Great job, Good motion nice and slow


----------

